# Rumors of heat between Cody Rhodes and other AEW executive VP's



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

During a recent episode of the Jim Cornette Experience, co-host Brian Last said that he’s heard stories that there were angry messages and emails between Cody and Kenny Omega and the Young Bucks. The other members of The Elite are rumored to have some legit heat with Rhodes.

Cody has been noticeably absent from Being The Elite as well. He hasn’t been on the YouTube show in some time. During a Q&A on Fightful Select, Sean Ross Sapp also addressed this situation as something that he’s heard about, but people aren’t talking.









Rumors Of LEGIT Heat Between Cody Rhodes & Other AEW Executive Vice Presidents


Cody Rhodes is a polarizing character. Some people love the American Nightmare, but others aren't the biggest fans. It turns out that there could be some




www.ringsidenews.com


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This has been a thing for over a year apparently.*


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

I think that is not a secret that Cody and Omega don´t like each other, they just respect each other, something like Cody and Aldis relationship. Weird that they comunicate by Email.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So we're basing this story on a rumor from a podcast that gets most of its content at the moment by talking trash about AEW...

Maybe Cornette keeps in touch with Joey Janela


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

I feel that if Cody had full control of the show, AEW would be a million times better. Instead we have Kenny and the Bucks go full out indy with the way they book storylines and matches and with their stupid 4th wall breaking and inside indy jokes that maybe a hundred people know.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

It´s nothing new, but I think it´s the first time it gets mentioned on a wrestling site, and not "just" a podcast. 
Everything isn´t Rainbows, Unicorns and Lollipops in AEW like some would want us to believe.. Too many chefs in the kitchen.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Klitschko said:


> I feel that if Cody had full control of the show, AEW would be a million times better. Instead we have Kenny and the Bucks go full out indy with the way they book storylines and matches and with their stupid 4th wall breaking and inside indy jokes that maybe a hundred people know.


Or don´t. Cody was the one bringing Nightmare collective or pushing QT.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

If AEW can play this right on TV, it will be huge


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

This has been painfully apparent since Cody first said something like “I don’t think you’ll see that again” after people called bullshit on illegal antics in front of the referee, then it’s literally happened almost every week since. 



yeahright2 said:


> It´s nothing new, but I think it´s the first time it gets mentioned on a wrestling site, and not "just" a podcast.
> Everything isn´t Rainbows, Unicorns and Lollipops in AEW like some would want us to believe.. Too many chefs in the kitchen.


Going into business with friends and family is always going to come with difficulty, because at some point people are going to have different ideas and not get along.

These guys also haven’t known each other for THAT long. How long was Cody on the indy scene? Since 2016? That doesn’t necessarily give you the time to properly know people.

And yeah. Way too many cooks in the kitchen.



ProjectGargano said:


> Or don´t. Cody was the one bringing Nightmare collective or pushing QT.


Is he though? We assume that it’s Cody choosing his own programs, but what if it’s Omega and The Bucks influencing which Cody ideas make it through to sabotage him? I’m not a giant Cody fan by any stretch, but his stuff usually at least tries to make sense.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't blame them, they're doing all the grunt work while Cody continues to give himself undeserved big moments. It's clear as day that Cody sees himself as a future movie star.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

sideon said:


> I don't blame them, they're doing all the grunt work while Cody continues to give himself undeserved big moments. It's clear as day that Cody sees himself as a future movie star.


Don’t agree with this at all. Look who the champions are. They’re all egomaniacs.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Don't work yourselves into a work now guys


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

sideon said:


> I don't blame them, they're doing all the grunt work while Cody continues to give himself undeserved big moments. It's clear as day that Cody sees himself as a future movie star.


Cody is advertising them on different TV shows that a lot of people see, and doing interviews while Kenny Omega is playing around with Impact wrestling lol.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

shandcraig said:


> Don't work yourselves into a work now guys


Where is the money in this being a work?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

sideon said:


> I don't blame them, they're doing all the grunt work while Cody continues to give himself undeserved big moments. It's clear as day that Cody sees himself as a future movie star.


Tag champions and Heavyweight champion.. Sure.. Bucks and Omega are the grunts..
But Cody does see himself as bigger than the others. His OTT entrance, the baby announcement segments etc all tell their part of the full story.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Kenny vs Omega would be a huge feud. Especially if AEW blurred the lines of reality.

Cody is more interested in establishing his star power beyond wrestling. He is the one who is on the other tv shoes, having one and done feuds with every new comer, being the guy who first interacts with every celebrity. And he is the one getting his own reality show.

Meanwhile the others are putting the legwork inside the ring, I get the feeling that Cody thinks he is above the other EVP and he probably has a better business relationship with Khan, because he seems more corporate than the other three.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cody vs. Kenny always seemed a logical future feud somewhere down the line.

AEW has actually done quite well to sort of not tease Cody/Omega or Cody/Moxley in the 2 years of it's existence. Because those are two great potential feuds.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Omega vs. Cody would be a dry cod of a feud. Bullshit backstage drama is WCW-level “work the boys” style weak sauce. As soon as you put it on the air — heat gone. And the story itself is two rich fucks who gave themselves health insurance fighting over who booked themselves to be a bigger star in wrestling?


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

The Wood said:


> Omega vs. Cody would be a dry cod of a feud. Bullshit backstage drama is WCW-level “work the boys” style weak sauce. As soon as you put it on the air — heat gone. And the story itself is two rich fucks who gave themselves health insurance fighting over who booked themselves to be a bigger star in wrestling?


not really. it could come off very well especially in 2021 when a lot of fans or sort of in the know or think they are anyway.

anyway this is for sure a work


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Omega and Cody already had a great rivalry. It should be redone in AEW.





__





Feud Of The Year: Cody vs Kenny Omega


“Bullet Club is fine” was a phrase Cody repeated time and again in an attempt to quell talk that trouble was brewing between him and Bullet Club leader Kenny Omega. However, to paraphrase a line from “Pulp Fiction,” it was evident that things were pretty far from fine.




www.rohwrestling.com





Their past matches:

1. Cody d. Kenny in 37:08 at ROH Supercard of Honor XII in 2018
2. Kenny d. Cody to retain the IWGP Heavyweight Title in 34:14 at NJPW G1 Special in 2018
3. Kenny d. Cody and Ibushi in a three-way to retain the IWGP Heavyweight Title in 34:13 at NJPW King of Pro Wrestling 2018


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The story isn't too far fetched because Cody and The Elite guys segments tend to stay far away from each other, but if I was choosing a source to confirm a story about the Elite, Cornette's podcast would be the last place I would get it from.

This is not a shot at Cornette or Brian, but no one in AEW is leaking stuff to them. SRS on the other hand I am willing to believe because he has broke tons of stories and may be the most credible source out there right now. So based on that, I would say it is likely more just EVPs disagreeing on some stuff, but nothing to get overly excited about.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Prized Fighter said:


> The story isn't too far fetched because Cody and The Elite guys segments tend to stay far away from each other, but if I was choosing a source to confirm a story about the Elite, Cornette's podcast would be the last place I would get it from.
> 
> This is not a shot at Cornette or Brian, but no one in AEW is leaking stuff to them. SRS on the other hand I am willing to believe because he has broke tons of stories and may be the most credible source out there right now. So based on that, I would say it is likely more just EVPs disagreeing on some stuff, but nothing to get overly excited about.


Nah, Brian and Jim do talk to people in AEW. Not everybody is cut from the same cloth as Omega and The Bucks.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

cody is so good at working that he has worked the conrentte cult into thinking there is heat with the elite


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The Wood said:


> Nah, Brian and Jim do talk to people in AEW. Not everybody is cut from the same cloth as Omega and The Bucks.


Do you really think that the guys that spend every opportunity to shit on Omega and The Young Bucks have access to their email chains or even the people that are CC'd in them? Brian was speaking about unsubstantiated rumors not reporting facts. Don't get yourself overly excited about gossip unless there is facts to back it up.

Like I said, it is possible that Cody and the Elite disagree on stuff, it happens with higher ups in business all the time, but don't start thinking it is more than that


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

If this is true, leave it up to Jim Cornette to have to report it because Meltzer refuses to report anything that might make AEW look bad in any way. He won't even let spoilers leak because he wants to protect them so bad lol.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Having wrestlers as executives was always a terrible idea.


----------



## GoldenEraWWFWCW (Mar 15, 2021)

Geeee said:


> So we're basing this story on a rumor from a podcast that gets most of its content at the moment by talking trash about AEW...
> 
> Maybe Cornette keeps in touch with Joey Janela


you mean the same way many take Meltzer word when he all he does is try to put a negative spin on anything WWE related and make AEW out to be perfect? Y’all can’t have it both ways.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Brian Last is a drug taking fool who airs his petty arguments with people through this show where he stooges and curtain jerks for cornette. Cody is natural face and they are currently heels so his hardly going to hang about with them on their bte show. His wife is also pregnant so unlikely to be around as much. Its not like he has gone he is on Sammys vlog almost every week putting some of the lower talent over.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

There’s a thead for all the Cornette bullshit

also, if you think they have any inside info on AEWs inner circle i have a bridge in brooklyn to sell you


----------



## GoldenEraWWFWCW (Mar 15, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> There’s a thead for all the Cornette bullshit
> 
> also, if you think they have any inside info on AEWs inner circle i have a bridge in brooklyn to sell you


Do you feel the same way when Meltzer who don’t have inside sources does the same with WWE? Or is it the fact Cornette get hated around here because he don’t praise AEW like they do no wrong like Dave?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The Wood said:


> Where is the money in this being a work?



It's about making it believable when they all fued which is coming. Of course it easily can be true but it easily can be them trying to make it believable for a up coming story. You think Cody is just going to spend the rest of his days pretending the elite and all those guys don't exist. 

Anything possible is all


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> There’s a thead for all the Cornette bullshit
> 
> also, if you think they have any inside info on AEWs inner circle i have a bridge in brooklyn to sell you


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

I don’t see the sense in them making something as specific as this up. They don’t seem to have anything to gain from there being at the very least disagreements between the EVP’s.

Now, it has been alluded to by someone from outside the podcast, Sean Ross Sapp, someone reputable for breaking news. I’ll qualify it by saying he’s more tempered, but are we saying there is nothing to the story because of who talks about it most?

By the way, it could be a work, I’m not discounting that, but since I doubt any potential dissension is going to legit rock the foundations of AEW, I’m not going to give it much more attention past this post.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

GoldenEraWWFWCW said:


> Do you feel the same way when Meltzer who don’t have inside sources does the same with WWE? Or is it the fact Cornette get hated around here because he don’t praise AEW like they do no wrong like Dave?


yes i do - feel free to check my post history

the cornette thread is still that way


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Brian Last's been pushing this 'heat between Cody and the other VPs' line for a while now. It all sounds pretty baseless and part of Last's weird ongoing hate campaign against Cody. All for downloads I suppose. 

I will say the point they make on Cornette's podcast about Cody, the Elite and Jericho all existing in their own orbits is true. It feels like the streams must never cross.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

shandcraig said:


> It's about making it believable when they all fued which is coming. Of course it easily can be true but it easily can be them trying to make it believable for a up coming story. You think Cody is just going to spend the rest of his days pretending the elite and all those guys don't exist.
> 
> Anything possible is all


Hey, you’re right — they might turn it into a work. That’s just silly, is all. As soon as it is an angle, it’s just an angle. There’s absolutely no benefit to working people into thinking there is heat, because there is no payoff.

Think about it: If it were Triple H and Shane McMahon that reportedly had heat about who was going to run the WWE, as soon as they start coming out and cutting promos on each other, do you believe it?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> The story isn't too far fetched because Cody and The Elite guys segments tend to stay far away from each other, but if I was choosing a source to confirm a story about the Elite, Cornette's podcast would be the last place I would get it from.
> 
> This is not a shot at Cornette or Brian, but no one in AEW is leaking stuff to them. SRS on the other hand I am willing to believe because he has broke tons of stories and may be the most credible source out there right now. So based on that, I would say it is likely more just EVPs disagreeing on some stuff, but nothing to get overly excited about.


*You're wrong. They do have sources in AEW. They don't hate everyone in the company.*


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Oh No! Say it ain't so. How will AEW ever survive this bombshell? People squabble it's no big deal.


----------



## ProWresBlog (Apr 6, 2021)

I called this when it was first announced that Cody, Brandi and The Elite were announced as EVP's. Anyone who knows the history of wrestling knows that when given power, wrestlers use their positions to get themselves over usually to the detriment of everyone else. Letting 5 wrestlers have that kind of power is just insanity. And naturally, The Elite, Cody and Brandi solidified their power from the start by hiring friends and family members to fill up roster spots. The nepotism has gotten so bad that I've honestly wondered whether they have a clause in AEW contracts where you can hire a friend upon being hired.

It's just a matter of time until someone's friend or family member has to be let go and all hell breaks loose.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Klitschko said:


> I feel that if Cody had full control of the show, AEW would be a million times better. Instead we have Kenny and the Bucks go full out indy with the way they book storylines and matches and with their stupid 4th wall breaking and inside indy jokes that maybe a hundred people know.



at least cody takes himself seriously 100 percent of the time


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Cody’s head is pretty far up his own ass


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The Wood said:


> Hey, you’re right — they might turn it into a work. That’s just silly, is all. As soon as it is an angle, it’s just an angle. There’s absolutely no benefit to working people into thinking there is heat, because there is no payoff.
> 
> Think about it: If it were Triple H and Shane McMahon that reportedly had heat about who was going to run the WWE, as soon as they start coming out and cutting promos on each other, do you believe it?


Agree but I just wouldn't be surprised with them


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I have been saying Kenny was mocking Cody for a while with his character. The Bucks have mocked Cody openly on BTE.

Seems legit.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@LifeInCattleClass its open because of the Sean Bob fightful part. Also its a well known fact that Kenny and Cody are not best buds


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Im sure that brian last is hearing these rumors before the actual people who report on this stuff do.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

The way this is worded makes it sound like a work, but I wouldn't be shocked if it had some sense of truth to it, Cody was never as close with the Elite guys as they were with each other.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Shit source. Its a work.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

It’s possible. People who do not have any personal ties should go into business with each other. Personal ties can affect the business negatively. However, I do believe that you should like the person at least.


----------



## jpickens (May 3, 2015)

If anything this proves positive about why active wrestlers shouldn't be allowed in executive or booker positions they tend to go into business for themselves.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Firefromthegods said:


> @LifeInCattleClass its open because of the Sean Bob fightful part. Also its a well known fact that Kenny and Cody are not best buds


Maybe I'm not going to the right dirt sheets or forums but tell me more about this Kenny and Codu thing. Are you saying they don't like each other or just they not super close but have mutual close friends in the Bucks?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Klitschko said:


> I feel that if Cody had full control of the show, AEW would be a million times better. Instead we have Kenny and the Bucks go full out indy with the way they book storylines and matches and with their stupid 4th wall breaking and inside indy jokes that maybe a hundred people know.


Probably, but not by much, Cody still uses a belt mid-match and takes off the turnbuckles infront of referees as a face.
At least he doesn't beat us over the head that "this isn't real" wink wink


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Probably, but not by much, Cody still uses a belt mid-match and takes off the turnbuckles infront of referees as a face.
> At least he doesn't beat us over the head that "this isn't real" wink wink


He probably gets that from the bullshit idea that if it’s ring attire it’s legal and if the foreign object doesn’t move, you can do whatever you want involving it. He fancies himself a big time WWE main event brawler that way.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

The Wood said:


> He probably gets that from the bullshit idea that if it’s ring attire it’s legal and if the foreign object doesn’t move, you can do whatever you want involving it. He fancies himself a big time WWE main event brawler that way.


LOL 'Stone Cold' Cody Rhodes. Except its just all his stories and angles since February 2020 that lack heat.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The Wood said:


> He probably gets that from the bullshit idea that if it’s ring attire it’s legal and if the foreign object doesn’t move, you can do whatever you want involving it. He fancies himself a big time WWE main event brawler that way.


Cody is the ultimate patchwork wrestler. The belt from Hogan, figure four from Nature Boy, the booking from Hunter, the entrance of Liberace.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Prized Fighter said:


> The story isn't too far fetched because Cody and The Elite guys segments tend to stay far away from each other, but if I was choosing a source to confirm a story about the Elite, Cornette's podcast would be the last place I would get it from.
> 
> This is not a shot at Cornette or Brian, but no one in AEW is leaking stuff to them. SRS on the other hand I am willing to believe because he has broke tons of stories and may be the most credible source out there right now. So based on that, I would say it is likely more just EVPs disagreeing on some stuff, but nothing to get overly excited about.



You think Cornette doesnt have connections with guys like Arn and Tully and Jake who might not approve of some of AEWs indyriffic nonsense? Cmon now.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

AthleticGirth said:


> I will say the point they make on Cornette's podcast about Cody, the Elite and Jericho all existing in their own orbits is true. It feels like the streams must never cross.


So, don't mind me being random, this is just a thought.

Is this one of those things that we read into too much online, simply because we know in a basic way how the backstage apparatus operates?

In a brand new promotion, it would make sense to me to not immediately hotshot feuds between your biggest names. Better to have them work different programs to build the supporting cast around them. 

Now I don't watch much AEW at all. Have they hotshotted the feuds already and the parties are now operating in separate streams? Or were the silos always there? Either way, it could be reading too much into it.

God knows Cornette would be shitting a brick if they burned through all their main event level feuds within the first year.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Firefromthegods said:


> @LifeInCattleClass its open because of the Sean Bob fightful part. Also its a well known fact that Kenny and Cody are not best buds



Why does he get to hijack almost every single even tiny negative AEW thread with "this is stupid" or "close this."


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AthleticGirth said:


> I will say the point they make on Cornette's podcast about Cody, the Elite and Jericho all existing in their own orbits is true. It feels like the streams must never cross.


Well, I don't know what is true and what isn't, but Jericho recently said he wants to revisit his feud with Kenny with roles reversed from last time.

Last time I can remember any Bucks/Cody interaction was Cody coming out to check on an injured Buck after Dynamite went off the air some months back (FITE TV sometimes keeps cameras rolling).


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

sim8 said:


> Maybe I'm not going to the right dirt sheets or forums but tell me more about this Kenny and Codu thing. Are you saying they don't like each other or just they not super close but have mutual close friends in the Bucks?


Its kinda similar to the Cody nick aldas relationship. Both just are very different professionally. Think like goku and vegeta or Cyclops and wolverine. They have extremely different personalities and it leads to clashes.

@RainmakerV2 im not letting him get away with it. Same with DC. Hence why I call them out on complaining or labelling posters that aren't apart of the CC.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Its kinda similar to the Cody nick aldas relationship. Both just are very different professionally. Think like goku and vegeta or Cyclops and wolverine. They have extremely different personalities and it leads to clashes.
> 
> @RainmakerV2 im not letting him get away with it. Same with DC. Hence why I call them out on complaining or labelling posters that aren't apart of the CC.


Cody fancies himself the best wrestler in the world and despises Omega for the love he has received since NJPW. They did an interview during their IWGP title match contract signing, and Cory openly called out the Justin Barrasso’s of the world that don’t talk up Cody’s in-ring work on the level of Omega’s. It grates at him that someone LIKE an Omega gets all the love of the workfare marks when he knows he failed the Sports Entertainment side of the business.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Fact everyone's talk about it is all that matters. It's what they want. You will see either Cody at some point join one of the heel groups or feud with them. I sorta see him feuding with them so he can continue his weekly singles bullshit moments he's booking for himself. Of course he could easily go heel but what are they doing with hangman, that guys a good heel being wasted


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

bdon said:


> Cody fancies himself the best wrestler in the world and despises Omega for the love he has received since NJPW. They did an interview during their IWGP title match contract signing, and Cory openly called out the Justin Barrasso’s of the world that don’t talk up Cody’s in-ring work on the level of Omega’s. It grates at him that someone LIKE an Omega gets all the love of the workfare marks when he knows he failed the Sports Entertainment side of the business.


Kenny is miles more entertaining than Cody and miles more talented in the ring. Cody just wants to be Cody and that's the problem. People are so tired of seeing modern wrestlers wanna play themselves. And Cody just wants to cry. 

I will give Cody credit for telling good subtle stories in his matches though but over all his abilities feels flat.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

You can’t deny that Cody has been lost in the shuffle and he’s not very consistent. If i was him i would be thinking about going back to WWE honestly.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I've noticed all the positive vibes Cody got at the start is gone. So many people making fun of him on Instagram. The reality of his ridiculous booking antics for himself is finally showing for everyone.

Still think a swerve balls in the works. Amont of hate he gets it would be excellent if he went heel.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Unorthodox said:


> You can’t deny that Cody has been lost in the shuffle and he’s not very consistent. If i was him i would be thinking about going back to WWE honestly.


So you want him to leave a company that he is:
an EVP for
gets overly protected
Wrestlemania-style entrances for every show
gets full control over his character, promos and matches 
Wins 95% of his matches
Gets to go on TNT shows to promote himself and AEW

To go work in the midcard, 50-50 win loss ratio, nowhere near any titles, same feud for 10 months. 

With Cody’s ego? 😂


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Unorthodox said:


> You can’t deny that Cody has been lost in the shuffle and he’s not very consistent. If i was him i would be thinking about going back to WWE honestly.


Cody thinks too highly of himself and believes he's too good for WWE.

If anything, he should just create his own Wrestling-Promotion and book himself like the star he thinks he is.
Wait...


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Firefromthegods said:


> Its kinda similar to the Cody nick aldas relationship. Both just are very different professionally. Think like goku and vegeta or Cyclops and wolverine. They have extremely different personalities and it leads to clashes.
> 
> @RainmakerV2 im not letting him get away with it. Same with DC. Hence why I call them out on complaining or labelling posters that aren't apart of the CC.


Ah okay, nothing to worry about then in my opinion. Minor clashes can be healthy


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> I've noticed all the positive vibes Cody got at the start is gone. So many people making fun of him on Instagram. The reality of his ridiculous booking antics for himself is finally showing for everyone.
> 
> Still think a swerve balls in the works. Amont of hate he gets it would be excellent if he went heel.


He's not getting that precious heel-heat though. People want him to stay away from their screens - and rightfully so.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Cody isn’t dumb. 

When the time comes(soon) where Omega and the Bucks have dried up and fuck off, Cody will have distanced himself from the circus and sided with TNT/Khan.

It’s a much smarter decision to achieve financial glory for the rest of your career.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> Tag champions and Heavyweight champion.. Sure.. Bucks and Omega are the grunts..
> But Cody does see himself as bigger than the others. His OTT entrance, the baby announcement segments etc all tell their part of the full story.


Exactly and he has the audacity to aim cheap shots at HHH? Laughable. 

Whilst AEW has surprised me with how successful it has built itself up (I didn't give it much of a chance at the beginning) the Cody circle jerk whenever he's on TV is cringe.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

ceeder said:


> Cody isn’t dumb.
> 
> When the time comes(soon) where Omega and the Bucks have dried up and fuck off, Cody will have distanced himself from the circus and sided with TNT/Khan.
> 
> It’s a much smarter decision to achieve financial glory for the rest of your career.



I'm intrigued. Expound on that for me.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Wolf Mark said:


> Cody is the ultimate patchwork wrestler. The belt from Hogan, figure four from Nature Boy, the booking from Hunter, the entrance of Liberace.


He does a Diamond Cutter, Shawn Michaels moonsault, Bob Holly’s Alabama Slam, he used to do Val Venis’ short-arm knees. He clearly wants to be Triple H, but he patches himself together from all over the shop. And his booking ideas, if they are his, seem to come lifted straight out of history.

He doesn’t produce anything that feels completely organic or like it’s his own.

Still better than Omega though.



RainmakerV2 said:


> You think Cornette doesnt have connections with guys like Arn and Tully and Jake who might not approve of some of AEWs indyriffic nonsense? Cmon now.


And there are young guys there too. There’s the obvious like MJF and FTR. You have some with OVW connections (Serena Deeb, Shawn Spears). There are plenty of young guys there who seem to want to work a bit more sensibly (Jungle Boy). And guys that Cornette has been complimentary of. There are also people who ask Cornette for his advice. Either because they strongly value what he says about their work, or because they want to gather as much as they can to be better. That happens in both AEW and WWE.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> @LifeInCattleClass its open because of the Sean Bob fightful part. Also its a well known fact that Kenny and Cody are not best buds


it is now?


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Didn’t Cody himself say he didn’t want to be wrestling past 40?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

adamclark52 said:


> Didn’t Cody himself say he didn’t want to be wrestling past 40?


I think everyone in their 30’s says that.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

*TBF they all do what they're good at. *

Cody has that Cena-type of vocabulary and wholesomeness to his appearance. He does the inter-promotional corporate work.

Kenny can drag a whole company up with a few matches and feuds. He's buttering up other promotions to release guys like Kenta and Jeff Cobb.

Young Bucks are the 'Worlds Hottest Tag Team' and run a 'best tag company' angle.

Hangman is the ultimate Beta. He'l be the 'babyface' that grows with AEW and hopefully takes it on his shoulders for a few years.

Shit even Tony is encouraging change and competition throughout the industry (even if his booking is sub-par atm).

They dont want AEW to directly CHALLENGE and KILL WWE. They want to work up other companies to a level where each of them is reasonably popular and inter-promotional cards are the future because they are the biggest draw. After that I think they'd happily let WWE join in. It just strengthens the collective. But they are definitely building a collective to challenge. 

Each of them has a lot on thier own plate. Tag division, Joshi division, Development facility.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> He's not getting that precious heel-heat though. People want him to stay away from their screens - and rightfully so.


Cody has go away heat. He has went to the well too many times trying to create memorable moments, and wrestling fans, ESPECIALLY AEW wrestling fans, are too smart to buy the BS over and over again.

Impress us organically and stop feigning greatness, you bleached blonde dipshit!


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The Wood said:


> He does a Diamond Cutter, Shawn Michaels moonsault, Bob Holly’s Alabama Slam, he used to do Val Venis’ short-arm knees. He clearly wants to be Triple H, but he patches himself together from all over the shop. And his booking ideas, if they are his, seem to come lifted straight out of history.
> 
> He doesn’t produce anything that feels completely organic or like it’s his own.


He got whipped in the middle of the ring like Tommy Dreamer. 😁


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> it is now?


Yeah similar to codys relationship with aldis. Heat but professional enough to coexist. You're not going to get 90s heat but you can tell when two people don't like each other. Roman and Randy orton have the same sort of relationship


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah similar to codys relationship with aldis. Heat but professional enough to coexist. You're not going to get 90s heat but you can tell when two people don't like each other. Roman and Randy orton have the same sort of relationship


I did not know about that one. I’ve always suspected something between Randy and Dolph Ziggler. I don’t think they’ve ever had a program, and they’ve been in the same match only a handful of times.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Wood said:


> I did not know about that one. I’ve always suspected something between Randy and Dolph Ziggler. I don’t think they’ve ever had a program, and they’ve been in the same match only a handful of times.


Stems from their program back in 2014. Randy had heat with management for not making roman look good enough which Randy obviously didn't like. You know how seriously Randy takes in ring stuff. 

Whether its been quashed or not i don't know. Wwe projects the image of one big happy family but you can tell from in ring stuff when two people don't care for one another. It doesn't have to be as blatant as Brock and strowman


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Firefromthegods said:


> Stems from their program back in 2014. Randy had heat with management for not making roman look good enough which Randy obviously didn't like. You know how seriously Randy takes in ring stuff.
> 
> Whether its been quashed or not i don't know. Wwe projects the image of one big happy family but you can tell from in ring stuff when two people don't care for one another. It doesn't have to be as blatant as Brock and strowman


Wasn’t calling you a liar, just wasn’t sure if the story. Sounds like Randy should be more pissed off at Vince for that one, lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah similar to codys relationship with aldis. Heat but professional enough to coexist. You're not going to get 90s heat but you can tell when two people don't like each other. Roman and Randy orton have the same sort of relationship


i dunno mate - i’ve never heard this

now, don’t get me wrong - almost 99% its not all sunshine and roses - especially with wrestlers and egos at play

but i’ve never heard from any reputable source, or the wrestlers themselves in non-kayfabe that they don’t get along


----------



## Bubbly2 (Jan 15, 2021)

Cody has said before that he and the Young Bucks have a totally different philosophy on wrestling. IDK where Omega fits into that though.

As time is going on, I'm seeing Cody phase out of wrestling though. He seems to want to become more of a celebrity, wrestling less and even talking about retirement in future.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Geert Wilders said:


> So you want him to leave a company that he is:
> an EVP for
> gets overly protected
> Wrestlemania-style entrances for every show
> ...


To be fair, it's probably more about Cody's intelligence than his ego. He knows what time it would be if he ever went back to WWE. Plus you know they'd love to stick it to Cody for leaving and starting up a rival company. They'd make him be Stardust again and enter a 4-month feud with Nia Jax, where he loses to a variety of opponents in humiliating fashion and is then powerbombed through a table by Jax afterwards. They also do a segment where Jax does a stinkface on Cody and they add in fart noise sound effects. Cody is then banished to a best of 19 series with Ali on Main Event.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Chrome said:


> To be fair, it's probably more about Cody's intelligence than his ego. He knows what time it would be if he ever went back to WWE. Plus you know they'd love to stick it to Cody for leaving and starting up a rival company. They'd make him be Stardust again and enter a 4-month feud with Nia Jax, where he loses to a variety of opponents in humiliating fashion and is then powerbombed through a table by Jax afterwards. They also do a segment where Jax does a stinkface on Cody and they add in fart noise sound effects. Cody is then banished to a best of 19 series with Ali on Main Event.


Accurate AF


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cody sucks.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah similar to codys relationship with aldis. Heat but professional enough to coexist. You're not going to get 90s heat but you can tell when two people don't like each other. Roman and Randy orton have the same sort of relationship


When people don’t work with a certain person, despite how good the crowd thinks it would be, that is a tell-tale sign the two don’t like or trust each other.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

this sounds woke as fuck


----------



## themachoprince (Jan 15, 2021)

what gimmick sucked more .. stardust or the neck tattoo? .. he prolly takin time off for the baybay .. can't see him ever becoming a movie or even tv star with that stoopid tat or gouged up forhead or lisp .. he a wrassler 4life .. hope its just a work cuz he needs a good storyline when he done changin diapers at 3 am


----------

